# [INSTALL] Gentoo 2006.1 Stage 1?

## dockyr

Bonjour,

Jai découvert Gentoo il y a maintenant 1mois quand j'ai le temps et je trouve cette distribe vraiment terrible (compilation pour optimisation, la gestion des dépendance, installation "manuelle", etc...).

Malheureusement j'ai mis en place cet OS avec un stage 3. Dans un soucis de perfection et surtout dans un souci de pure satisfaction jaurais souhaité installer gentoo à partir dun stage 1. Jai donc repris le vieu handbook de la version 2004. Mon problème est quaprès le dépactage du stage 1 mon "bootstrap" foire à chaque fois et il en va de meme pour mon "emerge portage" après une synchronisation. Mon make.conf est bien entendu bien configurer et je nai aucun souci en partant dun stage 3.

Est-ce normal ? Jai lu quil faudrait en fait installer un stage trois puis faire un "bootstrap" puis un "emerge -e system" dorénavant ? Si cest le cas alors pourquoi est-il toujour possible de récupérer les stage 1 et 2 pour les version 2006 ? Et surtout commet faire pour repartir sur les bases clean d'un base 1 maintenant?

Jai utilisé le liveCD minimal...

Davance merci pour vos éventuelles réponsesLast edited by dockyr on Thu Mar 22, 2007 10:37 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Le stage 1 n'est plus supporté et le 2 non plus.

J'ai pas réussi non-plus a installer la 2007.1 avec le stage 1, problème avec perl donc :/

Je n'aime pas le stage 3, parce qu'il viens avec de nombreux useflags par défaut et nettoyer ça et enlever les applis en trop, bref, je préférais les bases propres d'un bon stage 1 :'(

----------

## zsfrack

Salut, il me semble qui il avait une suite de commande qui fesait a peut-près la même chose qu'un stage 1 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -e system && emerge -e system && emerge -e world (ou quelque chose dans ce genre)

 

Sinon un bon guide pour installer un stage 1 ~x86 : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-529639.html

----------

## CryoGen

 *zsfrack wrote:*   

> Salut, il me semble qui il avait une suite de commande qui fesait a peut-près la même chose qu'un stage 1 
> 
>  *Quote:*   emerge -e system && emerge -e system && emerge -e world (ou quelque chose dans ce genre) 
> 
> Sinon un bon guide pour installer un stage 1 ~x86 : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-529639.html

 

le double emerge -e system est un mythe  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

AMHA si les stages 1 et 2 ne sont plus supportés ce n'est pas pour rien, ça rallongeait l'installation pour pas grand chose comme gain et si tu veux vraiment tout contrôler sur ta distribution il te reste la LFS.   :Wink: 

----------

## zeuss1414

Oui, mais sur LFS y a pas portage ...   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Bien bien bien ... Il est l'heure de sévir ...   :Twisted Evil: 

Un rappel à l'ordre pour GentooUser@Clubic, zsfrack, CryoGen, titoucha et zeuss1414 (ils comprendront).

@dockyr : pourrais-tu éditer ton premier post et mettre ton titre en conformité avec nos conventions stp ? Merci

Pour ce qui est du stage 1 je ne vais pas redire ce qui a déjà été dit ici, mais tu peux suivre ce lien : stage1=(stage3+emerge -e system+emerge -e world)? [SOLVED]

Enjoy !

----------

## CryoGen

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Bien bien bien ... Il est l'heure de sévir ...  
> 
> Un rappel à l'ordre pour GentooUser@Clubic, zsfrack, CryoGen, titoucha et zeuss1414 (ils comprendront).
> 
> Enjoy !

 

Désolé de ne pas avoir fait ton boulot   :Laughing: 

 :Arrow: 

----------

## anigel

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> le double emerge -e system est un mythe 

 

Non, ce n'est pas un mythe. J'ai peu de temps, je ne développe donc pas. Sachez simplement que si une mise à jour majeure de la glibc ou de gcc intervient pendant cette phase, vous risquez tout simplement de vous retrouver avec un système inutilisable. Plus d'infos ici.

En-dehors de ces cas très particuliers, effectivement, un double emerge -e system n'apporte rien.

Pour faire concis, lorsque je dois monter une Gentoo "à jour" en un minimum de temps, voici les commandes que je lance (liste non exhaustive, ça ne vous dispense pas de configurer votre système correctement) :

```
cd /etc

rm make.profile

ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.1/server/ make.profile

emerge system -e
```

Attention : comme portage vous en avertira, le profil que j'utilise (server) est vraiment ultra-minimal. Genre... Si on en enlève encore, il ne reste plus rien  :Wink: .

----------

## _droop_

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Attention : comme portage vous en avertira, le profil que j'utilise (server) est vraiment ultra-minimal. Genre... Si on en enlève encore, il ne reste plus rien .

 

<off>

C'est ce qui fait que c'est le meilleur profil  :Wink: 

</off>

----------

## yoyo

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Bien bien bien ... Il est l'heure de sévir ...  
> 
> Un rappel à l'ordre pour GentooUser@Clubic, zsfrack, CryoGen, titoucha et zeuss1414 (ils comprendront).
> 
> Enjoy ! Désolé de ne pas avoir fait ton boulot   

 Je ne crois pas que ça soit plus dans mes attributions que dans les tiennes.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Par contre, je peux te montrer quelles en sont les différences.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## titoucha

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Par contre, je peux te montrer quelles en sont les différences.  

 

Nan pas taper   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dockyr

Alors la, j'ai mis à jour GCC et je viens de tenter le "emerge -e system" mais je me trouve nez à nez avec une erreur:

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking busybox-1.4.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2/work

tar: Read 3072 bytes from -

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying bb.patch ...

^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

.

.

ETC

.

.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2/work/busybox-1.4.1 ...

  SPLIT   include/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  GEN     include/bbconfigopts.h

  HOSTCC  applets/usage

  GEN     include/usage_compressed.h

  CC      applets/applets.o

  CC      applets/busybox.o

  LD      applets/built-in.o

  LD      archival/built-in.o

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar: command not found

make[1]: *** [archival/built-in.o] Error 127

make: *** [archival] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3302:   Called src_compile

  busybox-1.4.1-r2.ebuild, line 182:   Called die

!!! build failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

```

J'ai bien auparavant fait:

# gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

# env-update && source /etc/profile

Du coup j'ai fait un "emerge --resume --skipfirst", le processus est en cours tout à l'air de bien se passer pour le moment  mais que faire pour ce fameux "busybox" qui à foiré?

D'avance merci

----------

## _droop_

Ca donne quoi emerge --info ?

Tu ne serais pas en i386 au lieu de i686 ?

----------

## dockyr

Ca donne ca:

```

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 VIA Nehemiah

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 22 Mar 2007 17:50:02 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=c3 -m3dnow -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=c3 -m3dnow -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg libg++ libwww mad midi mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark ati chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Pour ce qui est de mon architecture, voila ce que le wiki gentoo préconise pour le make.conf et donc ce que j'ai mis:

 *Quote:*   

>  Eden C3/Samuel/Ezra (Via EPIA)
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=c3 -m3dnow -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ...

 

----------

## nico_calais

D'après ton erreur :

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar: command not found 
```

et mes quelques recherches sur le forum, cela serait dû à ton CHOST qui serait incorrect.

J'ai aussi trouvé ce lien qui peut être pourrit t'aider.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

----------

## dockyr

Bon ba je vais retenter en modifiant mon CHOST après que le reste de mon "emerge -e system" soit finit ^^.

Ce qui m'étonne c'est que hors mis l'histoire du "busybox" le reste se déroule parfaitement.

De plus concernant mon CHOST, je possède bien un VIA C3 donc ca mesemble bizard :s

----------

## Temet

Touche pas à ton chost, il a l'air tout ce qui a de plus normal...pis ça sent les heures de compilation.

Essaye de mettre a jour bin-utils et retente de compiler.

Si ca marche pas, essaye en changeant tes cflags, genre -O2.

----------

## dockyr

Et m****:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *  sys-devel/binutils
> 
>       Latest version available: 2.16.1-r3
> ...

 

Bon ba je vais voir pour improviser avec du bidouillage de CFLAGS ou autre.

----------

## _Seth_

tu peux peut être essayer cette rustine bien crade :

- cherche si tu n'as pas une version de ar qui traîne sur ton pc

```
 which ar
```

```
find /usr /bin -iname "*-ar" -or -iname "ar" 
```

et tu fais un symlink sur ton i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar, j'ai pas de gentoo sous la main donc je ne peux pas te dire où est mon i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar. Par contre comme on est plus à ça prêt tu peux le faire un symlink dans un des répertoires du path :

```
echo $PATH
```

```
ln -s /dans/ton/path/i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar /chemin/vers/ton/ar
```

Changer le CHOST, c'est pas terrible et tu peux te retrouver avec un système tout cassé. Sinon, tu peux suivre le guide de changement de profil pour passer de no-nptl à ce que tu veux.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Bien bien bien ... Il est l'heure de sévir ...  
> 
> Un rappel à l'ordre pour GentooUser@Clubic, zsfrack, CryoGen, titoucha et zeuss1414 (ils comprendront).
> 
> @dockyr : pourrais-tu éditer ton premier post et mettre ton titre en conformité avec nos conventions stp ? Merci
> ...

 A noter que contrairement a ce qui est dit sur ce topic le stage3 + emerge -e system n'est pas équivalent à un stage1 !

Si tu modifie des usesflags (genre enlever nls ou gpm par exemple), il faudra faire un emerge -e system et emerge --ask --depclean pour retrouver le système dans le même état (en terme de paquetages installés) qu'avec une installation depuis un stage1.

Sinon là je prépare une installation de Gentoo pour tester Gnome 2.18 quand il arrivera dans portage, je suis parti d'un stage2 et ça marche encore   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dockyr

Lol ba sérieu les erreurs s'enchainent et si je tente l'install en téléchargeant le stage 1 directement j'en parle même pas ^^.

Anigel tu avais l'air de connaitre une facon de procéder, puis-je te demander de me la détailler?

Mais pourquoi on ne peut plus faire une install à partir du stage 1? Ca paraissait etre un des fondement de Gentoo de tout compiler des le départ?

Comment faites-vous :p?

Merci à tous

----------

## geekounet

Comme ça a été dit plus haut, tu installe le stage3, tu change ton make.conf et tu fais un emerge -e system, voire emerge -e world  :Wink: 

Le stage1 n'a vraiment d'intérêt que si tu veux bricoler avec un CHOST bien particulier et exotique  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   le double emerge -e system est un mythe  
> 
> Non, ce n'est pas un mythe. J'ai peu de temps, je ne développe donc pas. Sachez simplement que si une mise à jour majeure de la glibc ou de gcc intervient pendant cette phase, vous risquez tout simplement de vous retrouver avec un système inutilisable. Plus d'infos ici.
> 
> En-dehors de ces cas très particuliers, effectivement, un double emerge -e system n'apporte rien.
> ...

 

Normalement on recompile seulement la toolchain, puis ensuite -e system / world pour gagner du temps  :Smile: 

Enfin c'est pas plus grave que ca ^_^ ! Le problème vient surtout qu'il y a quelque temps il y avait des délires complets avec des doubles -e system ET doube -e world XD (moi avec mon openoffice non -bin, j'imagine meme pas XD) donc je prefère relever à chaque fois les double -e  :Wink: 

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

Il nest pas nécessaire de partir dun stage 1. Pour ma part, je fais une install MINIMALE à partir dun stage 3 :

- je veille que le make.profile pointe bien sur le profil que je désire

- je verifie les valeurs du make.conf : CFLAGS, CHOST, CXXFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, GENTOO_MIRRORS, SYNC et LINGUAS

- je ne définis rien au niveau USE.

Jinstalle juste ce quil faut pour relancer la machine en local et non plus par linstall CD.

Après reboot, je revérifie mes config make.conf et cest ici que jinitialise la variable USE. Jen profite également pour voir que ma config kernel et système détecte correctement lensemble de mon matériel.

Cest a partir dici que je refait un stage 1 :

cd /etc/profile

scripts/bootstrap

cd /

emerge -e system

Re-install des paquets utilisé lors du stage 3.

emerge depclean et revdep-rebuild

Et me voila donc avec un système tout neuf.

----------

Pour info, j'ai fait un copier/coller de ma réponse sur gentoofr.

----------

